# Shaun White Accused of Sexual Harassment by Former Bandmate



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Either she has the proof or she doesn't. If she does, she'll get a fat check. If she doesn't and he didn't do it, I hope he fights it tooth and nail, regardless of the costs.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rock n roll


----------



## shitty shredder (Feb 6, 2016)

wow what a shitbag. not even really for the sexual harassment (dunno if there was any) but look at how he treats people. he's like some power tripping micromanager control freak:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Shaun White is massive douche bag shocker! 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, seems like a major douchebag, but if that's the best she has then she has nothing. Being a douchebag isn't illegal and "artists" are constantly poked and prodded by management and labels to alter their appearance.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*kinda curious to hear our active females weigh in here*

This is one of those wierd things to me where I tend to automatically favor the women in this fucked up world, cuz they really get screwed over alot of the time, and the tip of this sort of iceberg is only being now discovered in history, and we have a long way to go (hi, NFL).

On the other hand, it leaves the door open for ppl who cry wolf. I feel like if u are in a rock band, u gotta expect ur bandmates to put their dick on your shoulder or make u smell their ballsweat. Now I'm not saying this is appropriate, but I'm saying, its all fun and games when ur like "i'm one of the guys, treat me like one of the guys, its otherwise an all guy band". Anyway I make this statement carefully and admit it doesnt even hold water, but its kinda like if a girl wants to come be a roofer. Roofing is too hard for most doods and I've never seen a girl do it ever, so if one showed up, it would be kind of ridiculous to expect the whole operation to shift its culture. Maybe ideally it would, but in reality the lady is gonna be exposed to alot of "coarse" talk.

Again not an excuse and in most cases I've been in like this, ladies know it, expect it, give it right back and run with it. I currently work in a mixed crew and the most vile and xxx subjects start with the ladies like 95% of the time. We are a tight group and its not a problem, but I can imagine a pretty big gray area.

We have groups in this country that get away with corporate rape and murder, so its hard to be super sympathetic to someone who wanted to be near SW and then didnt like how it turned out. This behavior was probably evident before they even formed the band.



TLDR version:


-is SW a dbag? maybe but it doesnt make him a rapist

-I'm still on the girls side, but I've had my feelings hurt in this cruel world and I didnt go crying to everyone about it, my dad taught me when I was 12 to stfu and handle my own problems, nobody appreciates a crybaby

-still on her side cuz I think worldwide manhood needs a lesson in manners real fucken bad, but when everyone is on a mission for equality, the lines get blurred. 

-you don't actually wanna get treated like one of the guys, we are dicks

-the fact that he didn't pay her and then wants to be dick on top is the real crime imo, I hope it cost him if that part true, wonder how money shook out with the other bandmembers

-real men dont tolerate other men who treat women badly


TLDR still TLDR?

-see Mojo's post below

PS i was hoping to read some really gnarly stuff, but I just had my haircut last week and it was quite enjoyable....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Am I the only one that is surprised.......it was the girl.......that was sexually harassed..........


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

shitty shredder said:


> wow what a shitbag. not even really for the sexual harassment (dunno if there was any) but look at how he treats people. he's like some power tripping micromanager control freak:


Are you insinuating we all do this shit? ^
That's it; we're going to sue you for all you got.

Actually, you're probably broke... I'll save this for when you've saved a buck or two. Then sue you.

Geee I miss the times when drummers were fired for bein heroin addicts.
#Bring back heroin.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is typical Shaun. Burton did a great job covering up his bullshit at Dew Tour when he was 21 or 22. He's a douche nozzle in its purest form. 

Some money will be paid, this will be swept under the rug, and life will go on.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

alternative theory...SW is paying her to sue him for harassment. Bad news is good news for a megalomaniac. Just saying seems we haven't heard much from him in the past few years. I'd imagine that SW will be hitting the botox soon.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Some money will be paid, this will be swept under the rug, and life will go on.


Isn't this.........the American way????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*dare to dream*



wrathfuldeity said:


> alternative theory...SW is paying her to sue him for harassment. Bad news is good news for a megalomaniac. Just saying seems we haven't heard much from him in the past few years. I'd imagine that SW will be hitting the botox soon.


if only my fantasy of carrot top and sw merging into one super carrot human could come true


----------

